# E Pluribus Unum



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2011)

*I was watching  911 shows all day on TV. Someone brought up the phrase "Out of many,one" so I looked it up.**  This Eagle is more then just a piece of glass.**                    God Bless America!
**
**What does e pluribus unum mean?*E pluribus  unum is the Latin motto on the face of the Great Seal of the United  States and the phrase means â€œout of many, one.â€ It can be traced back to  Horaceâ€™s Epistles. It refers to the creation of one nation, the United  States, out of thirteen colonies. Benjamin Franklin, John Adams, and  Thomas Jefferson, members of the first committee for the selection of  the seal, suggested the motto in 1776. Since 1873, the law requires that  this motto appear on one side of every United States coin that is  minted.The Great Seal of the United States is the symbol of the  sovereignty of the United States, adopted on June 20, 1782. European  countries had long used seals, and the new nation signified its equal  rank by adopting its own seal. William Barton, a specialist in heraldry,  advised the committee responsible for creating the seal, and designed  most of the sealâ€™s reverse side. Charles Thomson, secretary of the  Congress, prepared the images used on the face, which is used on  official documents. The American eagle, with an escutcheon, or shield,  on its breast, symbolizes self-reliance. The shieldâ€™s thirteen vertical  stripes came from the flag of 1777, but seven are white, while in the  1777 flag seven are red. The eagle holds an olive branch of thirteen  leaves and thirteen olives in its right talon, and thirteen arrows in  its left, symbolizing the desire for peace but the ability to wage war.  In its beak is a scroll inscribed, e pluribus unum. Above its head is  the thirteen-star â€œnew constellationâ€ of the 1777 flag, enclosed in  golden radiance, breaking through a cloud.The reverse side of the  seal is familiar from the back of the one dolar bill, but it has never  been used as a seal. A pyramid of thirteen courses of stone,  representing the Union, is watched over by the Eye of Providence  enclosed in a traditional triangle. The upper motto, Annuit coeptis,  means â€œHe [God] has favored our undertakings.â€ The lower motto, Novus  ordo seclorum, means â€œthe new order of the agesâ€ that began in 1776, the  date on the base of the pyramid.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh so you saw the GREAT eagle enough bite me lol


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

..where do I bite? How hard? Should I masticate and ingurgitate?


----------

